# bonding or just lovey



## bylderchic (Feb 24, 2009)

so I have a couple of questions regarding bonding....
rico seems to really like his new home.. he has in the past couple of days seemed to gravitate towards me when he is with someone else. He will still let other people love on him and he plays with my husbands goT but if I go out of sight then he starts calling every now and again. Is this bonding? And is it with me? or is he still just trying to figure us out? or is he just still being lovey?
BTW... He LOVES kisses and scritches!!! He will beg for them when we aren't holding him!!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Sounds like he's getting use to his new home and you. Tiels tend to get very attatched to the primary care taker.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Sounds like you are his favorite flock member.


----------



## eMoRy'S fLaPjAcK...! (Feb 23, 2009)

what exactly are scritches? is that when they like their neck scratched?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

eMoRy'S fLaPjAcK...! said:


> what exactly are scritches? is that when they like their neck scratched?


 Yes, scritches are when you scratch a bird head  
It sounds like your tiel is bonding with you  I would continue to have everyone in the family play with him aswell.


----------



## eMoRy'S fLaPjAcK...! (Feb 23, 2009)

i leave a door open when i play with him.......&& he
ll fly to the baby, ts so cute she'll be in her swing, && he will be sitting on top........


no, he hasnt enjoyed my neck scrates yet. =[[


----------

